# Crow



## valkerie (Mar 5, 2012)

Here is one I got with my new natural hazel fork, TBG 40 - 20, 40 inch draw and 9.5mm steel http://i492.photobuc...ck/P1000703.jpg


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Great work, did you design the catty yourself?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like your going to be eating crow! LOL But seriously. nice sling and good shot. Crows can be pretty tough and stealthy.


----------



## valkerie (Mar 5, 2012)

Umm tasty crow pie!
It was at about 30 - 35yds.
Nature designed it that way! All I did was take the bark off,cut the band grooves in and put a parrafin finish on. It took about 30mins all in and is stronger than any laminate....I like! It's made from hazel.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

sweet!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Great shot! Bet he never knew what hit him.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice slingshot and congrats on the kill. That is a beautiful looking design on it as well.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Who put the design on the fork?


----------



## valkerie (Mar 5, 2012)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Who put the design on the fork?


I did, just messing around with my pyrography pen.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Good work Valkerie.

Would you consider posting the details over in THIS thread please ?


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

**** should of took the shot today... I didn't know they tasted good! It was only about 15-20 foot


----------

